
H1B Visa Salary Database - z0a
http://h1bdata.info
======
arachnids
Two things seem worth mentioning:

1\. The usual suspects that petition Congress for more H1-B visas seem to be
paying their employees at or above market.

2\. Several Indian IT body shops are spamming the process, vastly reducing the
effective slots available for the group above. Infosys, for example filed
several applications for "Systems Engineers", whatever that means, in San
Francisco, paying 74k$[1]

Searching by title, Infosys seems to be the only company hiring people for the
role, I wonder prevailing wage determination works in these cases :-) [2]

[1]
[http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=INFOSYS+LIMITED&job=SYSTEMS...](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=INFOSYS+LIMITED&job=SYSTEMS+ENGINEER+-+US&city=SAN+FRANCISCO&year=2015)

[2]
[http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=&job=SYSTEMS+ENGINEER+-+US&...](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=&job=SYSTEMS+ENGINEER+-+US&city=&year=2015)

~~~
robin__j
FWIW, Systems Engineer is the designation for entry level engineers at
Infosys. Since it's a service company with engineers working on all sorts of
techs it doesn't really make sense calling those positions Java Dev or Web Dev
or whatever.

------
mathattack
Interesting after looking at prior employers.

Two comments:

1 - It's only base salaries. No equity and bonus are included.

2 - People work the job titles to justify comp. (Moving up, or down) And the
title for the government doesn't always match the one used by the employee or
company. So it's tough to infer too much for one or two data points.

------
alexandercrohde
This is an amazing source of salary information. This must be a great when job
hunting (especially as H1B) to see what ranges companies you apply to hire at.

~~~
danjoc
Or to compare salaries with those one works with. I just found out how much my
colleague makes.

~~~
xchaotic
Is it significantly less than you? In other words does it really justify
shipping someone from across the world and going through the admin cost? I
wonder if H1B worker is indeed cheaper, when is the break even point to
justify the extra admin? Is it 12 months, 18 months? Is he still there after
that period? If not, then obviously there's no point.

~~~
danjoc
I was under the initial impression he made more than me, based on the amount
of money he spent on house/cars/furnishings when arriving in this country. In
my opinion, he should be making quite a bit less. I have significantly more
skill and reputation in the field where we work. I'm also the project lead. In
reality, he's only slightly lower paid than I am (<5% difference).

------
BuckRogers
This is amazing, from the businesses I've worked with, it's about what I
expected. What I'm wondering is if these salaries are what those of us who
don't need a visa should be expecting? I'm paid in line with these salaries
and seems pretty bog standard. As a result, they certainly aren't getting much
of a discount.

Please correct me if I'm wrong. If me being paid the same as H1B visa
employees is not right, I'll probably get in gear to find another place to
work soon. If I am right and these are accurate for native and H1B's, then
there's probably at least a 5-10K premium increase for citizens. Maybe more.

~~~
tushar-r
One thing you should remember, is that if Infosys and the like are paying $74K
to a person, they are charging about 1.5-2x that from the client.

~~~
atemerev
50-100% markup in corporate consulting is a steal. 200-250% of salary is
routinely charged, sometimes much more.

But, of course, salaries are only part of the expenses. Sales and marketing,
operations, IT, management, HR — all of it costs money.

------
hyperlz
There's also Green Card PERM Salary data available on sites like
[http://visadoor.com](http://visadoor.com).

H1B's typically have less years of experience compared to Green Card
applications, even through both their titles might say Senior Software
Engineer for example. If you are researching salaries, I would definitely look
into PERM Salaries as well.

Glassdoor groups all the salaries reported for a title over the years in one
bucket. Hence, I find the PERM and Labor data very helpful because you can see
how salaries have changed over years.

Eg. [http://visadoor.com/companies/facebook-
inc](http://visadoor.com/companies/facebook-inc)

[http://visadoor.com/h1b/index?company=Facebook%2C+Inc.&year=...](http://visadoor.com/h1b/index?company=Facebook%2C+Inc.&year=2016&submit=Search)

[http://visadoor.com/greencards/index?company=Facebook%2C+Inc...](http://visadoor.com/greencards/index?company=Facebook%2C+Inc.&year=2016&submit=Search)

------
kafkaesq
Nice, but the data needs cleanup / clustering (all the variants on "NEW YORK
CITY", "NEW YORK, NY" etc).

~~~
danjoc
I wonder if a bulk data download is available. Some NLP and data analysis
could produce some incredible results here.

~~~
vijayr
Where is it coming from?

~~~
scarboy
[https://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm](https://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/performancedata.cfm)
on the Disclosure Data tab.

------
yalogin
There are no rules or regulations to issuing a labor clearance for a h1. I
know many cases where the companies used the lowest possible salary and it job
description that has nothing to do with the actual job itself. But the labor
office has no way to know that and enforce. I don't know how that can be
fixed.

~~~
Zigurd
Here's how: Auction the visas with a high reserve. That way the R&D slots that
pay above market get nicked for a bit extra, that the employers will find a
little inconvenient but nothing compared to the product not getting done. But
for an outsourcing shop that wants a seatwarmer at the lowest price possible,
a competitive aution is 90% unsupportable. They won't be able to tolerate
negative margins for a year or two.

------
anarazel
This is actually somewhat misleading, because it's listing labor certification
data; not actually granted visas. Given the H1B lottery that means it contains
a lot of certifications for jobs that could never be filled.

~~~
pcher
At least it means an employer had tried to apply a visa for its employee.
Those salary numbers still useful.

------
sled
An analysis of game industry H-1B data: [https://orcahq.com/blog/game-
industry-salary-explorer](https://orcahq.com/blog/game-industry-salary-
explorer)

And a tool to instantly search and view salary distributions:
[https://orcahq.com/salaries](https://orcahq.com/salaries)

------
hartem_
These are the lower bounds. The actual salaries can actually be higher.

------
smilekzs
How I wish I had this information during my job hunt! Knowing what the
employer (who picked you for interview) _plans_ to pay you up front is an
important bargaining advantage.

------
BuckRogers
I keep coming back to this site. I'm seriously going to use this in a salary
negotiation if someone ever tries to lowball me again.

------
obtino
IBM:
[http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=IBM*&job=&city=&year=All](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=IBM*&job=&city=&year=All)

------
pcher
Facebook
[http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=Facebook](http://h1bdata.info/index.php?em=Facebook)

